# A/C Feeder



## Evan88 (Aug 25, 2010)

*a/c feed* 
im running a feed to a water cooled a/c unit. 12,000 btu

208/230 volt
minuim amps 9
maximuin o.c.p.d 15 amps

Does that mean i should have maximum of a 15 amp breaker on this unit. Ive never seen this before


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

Yes. Max breaker on nameplate is the max breaker you can use with that unit.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

Evan88 said:


> *a/c feed*
> im running a feed to a water cooled a/c unit. 12,000 btu
> 
> 208/230 volt
> ...


 
I'm not sure what minuim or maximuin are? Neither of those are real words.


----------



## Evan88 (Aug 25, 2010)

reason im asking is this schematic shows a 30 amp feed. but the schematic is for more then 1 model


----------

